# [ATT] Problem getting "Charge Only" and "Mass Storage" options to work



## russell1997 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got the S3 yesterday.  

I downloaded the S3 drivers from samsung and i enabled usb debugging.

When i plug in to usb, I either do not get the usb prompts at all or when i do i only get mtp or ptp options.

Whenever I do not get prompts i can get it back by trying the dock then going back to straight usb (no dock). 
I have never been able to get a usb connection via the dock which is sad because it was $50 and now all i use it for is to get my usb back.

Any ideas how to get back the options for "Charge Only" and "Mass Storage"?


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's how the S3 works. MTP only for the most part. There is a hack/script/command I believe that needs to be run everytime you plug in your phone to get USB mass storage mode but its pretty hacky. MTP works just fine though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------

